# Scanning APS film



## Josh66

So, earlier today I was digging through an old box of negatives that I haven't scanned yet.  In that box, I have a few rolls of processed APS film.

I'm trying to figure out how I can scan it.  I have an Epson V600.

The film is only 24mm wide, so it's too small for the film holder that came with the scanner.  I'm thinking I might be able to just slide it to the side of the holder so at least one side will be held securely...

Has anyone tried that?


Just thought I'd ask here and maybe get a few more ideas before I cut it up.

HAHA - I just noticed that I have 4 more rolls of it in the fridge that need to be processed...  Not sure if I'll bother...  They're at least a few years old, and APS is expensive as hell to process compared to 35mm for whatever reason...


----------



## Josh66

I found an adapter (fits inside the 120 holder) for APS film.  $75...  **** that, lol.

Epson v600 - APS (Advanced Photo System) film strp adapter / holder

I may just have to rig something up with tape or something.  

edit
Not counting the 4 unprocessed rolls in the fridge, I only have 3 rolls to scan.  I'm not paying $75 for 3-7 rolls (if I get the other 4 developed).

Out of the 3 in the box, there's really only one that I'm interested in scanning.

I might cut up one of the rolls I don't care about so much to try it and see how it works...


----------



## Josh66

OK, I cut up the first roll.

It's curled pretty heavily due to it being stored inside the cannister, so I'll probably have to wait a few days for it to flatten out.


I've been searching the internets for answers - and I think I've found two ways of doing this.

1 - I can mount them in 35mm slide holders.

2 - Once they're flattened out, I should be able to scan them with the 35mm or 120 holder.

I'll try option two first, since it involves less cutting.  That, and I don't have any slide holders to mount them in.


----------



## Josh66

Well, I scanned some today...  I just stuck it it the 35mm holder.  Only one edge and one end was actually secured and held flat (I'll rescan after they flatten out more), but I think they still came out alright.

Here are a couple (my brother):




01181111 by J E, on Flickr




01181112 by J E, on Flickr

And here is one on the (unsecured) end:



01181107 by J E, on Flickr
Even with the heavy curling, I think it still came out OK. Ignore the color cast - that roll had some heat damage or something.  It sat in the cab of my truck for a very long time (like, a year or two) before being processed.


----------



## compur

Ruger?


----------



## Josh66

compur said:


> Ruger?


Yup.  Mk II.


----------



## Josh66

Seeing how well these came out, I think I might go ahead and process the other 4 rolls in the fridge.

It's just so damn expensive...  Last time I looked, it was like $14 or $15 for one roll.

I honestly have no clue what's even on them, so I'm not sure if I'll be surprised or disappointed...lol!

I think I will order some slide holders to mount them in though, it should make scanning a lot easier.


----------



## Turbo

Dwaynes does APS.  Bit cheaper than $15 a roll...



> One set of prints:
> 25 Exposure	 $6.99
> 40 Exposure	 $9.99
> 
> $4.50 shipping and handling for the first roll, $0.50 for each additional roll.


----------

